

99tests launches $99 demo pricing for developers - vpsingh
http://99tests.com/software-test-pricing/

======
cmelbye
Nice! Their pricing page text is almost unintelligible though, sort of
unprofessional.

------
vpsingh
Thanks for upvote. Great way to get your application tested by 20 testers for
$99

------
Vitaly
The pricing is insane. I don't need 60 testers and 1.4k$ to run a test cycle.
That would only be appropriate for some major release which is not "how we do
thing (tm)". This just wont work for the weekly release cycle.

------
impostervt
I think I would actually prefer just one REALLY GOOD tester. They're so hard
to find. Quantity is no match for quality.

------
qompiler
Now if there was only a service called 99bugfixes.com with the same pricing.

------
shalintj
The new plans are quite affordable, esp for startups like ours...

------
skbohra123
99tests is one of my fav company from Bangalore. Good luck team!

------
sa2008
that seems to be the right move. good going.

